# : NIE Warning : experiences



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

I applied for the NIE to purchase my Mallorca Villa on 12th July 2007 , being told such things as " Oh it takes a couple of weeks " and " I got mine in 3 days " or " You can do it by post takes 3 weeks max " etc etc ..

Well its now 18th September 2007 and guess what ? yep you got it No Sign of it at all !!

So anyone who thinks its a few weeks be warned !!

Apparently they are back logged big time ..

Unless its just my luck ? Anyone else had problems ?


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Best bet is to go to the local National Police station and join the queue, it took us 3 hours in the queue and then 1 hour the following day just to pick it up.

If you do it by post, then it can take weeks as the Spanish post is not the best, they have to wait for the stage coach to come through and then it has to go back to Madrid for some reason, then it is posted out.

Dont dispair, Mallorca is a bit remote for Madrid.

Dave


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hooray NIE Turned up on 21st September .. Not bad for what was supposed to be a couple of weeks thingy ..

So be careful and allow time as its not as quick as people tell you ...


----------

